# Water on driver side floor board.



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

When it rains I get water on my drivers side floor mat only . I pulled the kick panel and had a friend dump water down the cowl. It looks like it is coming from up front by a seam. Is there a plug up forward? Does anyone have any experience with this or a similar situation? 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup, thats how my drivers side floor and rocker panel rusted out. There are drains at the bottom of the cowl behind/under the rear of the front fenders. But leaves, twigs, dirt and small animals fall into the cowl through the vent and block the drain holes. Then when it rains, it fills with water, and your floor gets wet. 
Now, how to fix it. You already have the kick panel off, now remove the cover or vent behind it. Mine is an A/C car, so it has a cover where the cowl vent would be on a non-AC. You can reach down into the bottom from there and clean it out. I drilled bigger drain holes and POR'd the whole inside on both sides.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

69 Goatee, 

Thanks for the information. The kick panel is removed and vent. I now vacuum out the behind where the vent was, correct? Then drill hole at the bottom and apply POR to prevent rust. Attached is the area I will work on. 


Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, you are correct sir! Just be careful when drilling the holes, the fender wraps around the bottom a little. I would blow out the hole after drilling if the fenders are still on to get the rest of the crap out.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. You drilled from the top, not from underneath the car, correct? I will clean and blow the area out Saturday. I will purchase POR or equivalent and drill and preserve a larger drainage hole the following weekend.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I drilled from the bottom because the fenders were off, but I'm sure you can get it done from the top. Enjoy!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I did the same thing, drilled larger drain hole


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the information. Will start work on Saturday 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Good day with the Goat!!
Got turn signals working, installed new steering wheel, reconnected the hood tac (and works), cleaned our cowl drainage area, and found out why speedometer quit working yesterday(broken cable). I wish the auto hobby shop on base was open on Sundays, I would like to keep the momentum going, but still a good day.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On my 66, the water runs all the way through the rocker and dumps out in front of the rear wheel. So, you need to flush the entire rocker out to prevent rust. Feel the rear rockers for holes and move the junk around while pumping water into it until it runs free, you'll be suprised how much crap is in there, and it will take a while. I refuse to park my cars under any trees anymore.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I used a shop vac to clean out the area. I entered through the drivers side vent area first and then removed the "chicken wire" and ran the vacuum from the windshield back to the bottom of the cowl drainage. Will work on it again Saturday.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Could be solved.
I had the windshield replaced and resealed for $258.00 by the Glass Doctor. There was a couple damaged areas on the previous gasket. It was raining when I left work and had no water on the floor boards. I will run it through a car wash this weekend to verify. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad you may have got it! Mine ended up being rotted out under the front lower windshield mount, and I ripped the entire car apart for it. Congrats, you may have got off easy. BTW, my buddy owns that glass doctor, there, Niceville and Crestview, no, I couldn't get you a discount, lol..


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Still leaking. I had very light surface rust and 2 small rust holes about half the size of a plastic tack. I brushed the loose rust off and only had the two small holes. The holes are below the windshield under the chrome. However, they are on the top of cowl and should drain with the rest of the water. I'll have to get my wife with a water hose to identify exactly were the water is coming from. It appears to be dripping some where above the fuse box. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I had to use my phone's camera and my wife's reading light to look into the area where the vent goes. I found where the water was coming from. I removed the vent in the kick panel when I installed after market kick panels with speakers. I plan on getting a/c in the future and have already purchased the lap vents so I pulled the out. After watching the video on my phone it appears the vents are needed to direct the flow of water from the cowl area. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*cowl leak*

On our '66, both sides were completely filled and hard packed- after cleaning, I had to repair rust, so when I made new pieces, I made a provision for water drainage- and some water does go into the front section of the rocker panel, but on the bottom of the factory seam, there is an opening for water drainage, and most all the cowl water dumps there. (there are openings down the length of the rocker panel also-make sure you don't seam seal those up or the rocker WILL fill with water). Best of luck to you. P.S. And yes, from all I've read, the top section of the vent DOES redirect the water, thus the reason for that "thick gum seal" around the perimeter of the vent housing. Also, if I remember correctly (it's been awhile), I had to fabricate some sort of baffle to replace the rotted one- that also re-directs the flow to the drain hole.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

I imagine the passanger would have a similar issue, but I don't see water on that side. 

What do the factory A/C cars have in that area to divert the flow of water? 

Could I "Dynamat" the area to keep the water our of my car. The material I purchased to dynamat my vehicle was from Lowe's for roofing. 

Any input is appreciated.

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

